
Ordinary Rendition: The Public Servants' Quagmire - taxicabjesus
http://www.taxiwars.org/2017/10/ordinary-rendition-public-servants.html
======
taxicabjesus
If you haven't gotten caught up in the criminal justice system, it's hard to
appreciate how easy it is to get falsely accused of something. The passenger
who inspired this post was lucky to have been released from the Maricopa
County Jail - the city cops found another blond-haired white woman who better
matched the description of the petty thief they were looking for.

It was 15 miles to get her back to where the police had picked her up.

(edit: wording)

